# qw modifier



## smaher82 (Jan 12, 2012)

HI

  Our medicaid claims are getting denied for invalid modifer.  We are using the apropriate code that does require a qw. Is anybody else seeing this? Is is correct to remove the qw?


----------



## jgf-CPC (Jan 12, 2012)

Here in Georgia we cannot bill *any* modifiers to Medicaid. I don't know where you are from. Check into that.


----------



## tobieforte (Jan 14, 2012)

Where are you from?  In Louisiana we have no MD modifiers.  What are you billing?


----------



## mhstrauss (Jan 16, 2012)

smaher82 said:


> HI
> 
> Our medicaid claims are getting denied for invalid modifer.  We are using the apropriate code that does require a qw. Is anybody else seeing this? Is is correct to remove the qw?



Can you post more info about the service performed and the denial?

Also, there is an earlier thread that has a link to a CMS transmittal that you may find helpful.
https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/showthread.php?t=4536


----------



## ajs (Jan 16, 2012)

smaher82 said:


> HI
> 
> Our medicaid claims are getting denied for invalid modifer.  We are using the apropriate code that does require a qw. Is anybody else seeing this? Is is correct to remove the qw?



The QW modifier is generally for Medicare claims, not Medicaid.  It is to indicate CLIA waived tests.  Just don't use it for Medicaid claims and you should be ok.


----------



## kathy a (Jan 26, 2012)

I have used the QW modifier on Medicare claims-not Medicaid.
Kathy Albert,CPC


----------



## plainjane (Sep 25, 2014)

Should -QW be used on non-Medicare claims?


----------

